# Memphis 16-1000D Class D Mono Block Amp 16-MCRG Remote Knob



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Memphis 16 1000D Class D Mono Block Amp Amplifier 16 MCRG Remote Knob | eBay

I can do $180 shipped skipping eBay and just using Paypal


----------

